# GTI program nomination



## jimel (Sep 7, 2020)

Hi all,

I'm an offshore GTI applicant and I received the invitation from DHA last week. 

I have a solid work experience in ICT sector and few of my previous projects won awards from international and local organisations. 

I did my research and found that ACS should able to provide nomination for my application. However, I received the email from ACS today for the negative result of my preliminary assessment. 

May I know are there any other organisations beside ACS could also provide nomination for GTI applicants? I'm struggled since I'm not in Australia recently to reach out to the possible organisations, thanks!


----------



## Gadget Guru (Jun 14, 2020)

jimel said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm an offshore GTI applicant and I received the invitation from DHA last week.
> 
> ...


When did you file for EOI and received invite?
Also why did ACS reject your application?


----------



## jimel (Sep 7, 2020)

Gadget Guru said:


> When did you file for EOI and received invite?
> Also why did ACS reject your application?


I filed my EOI in early August, and received the invitation last week.

ACS replied that they're not able to see where my work/achievements have been internationally recognised and that I remain prominent within the international arena.

Their reply made me frustrated, I'm not sure is it because I didn't provide enough information for my involvement in those projects, or they recognised the international award I received are not meeting their standard...I'm still waiting for further clarification from ACS.

But since they already rejected the preliminary assessment, I'd like to search for any another organisations that can provide the nomination...


----------



## Gadget Guru (Jun 14, 2020)

jimel said:


> Gadget Guru said:
> 
> 
> > When did you file for EOI and received invite?
> ...


I'll advise to keep searching for companies as well as any reference from friends or relatives who is in the same field highly prominent (not anyone can nominate even if you know them)


----------



## Michael4 (Sep 22, 2020)

Hi I am also in the same path, I got my UID after EOI approvals but ACS rejected my nomination request. Submitted more evidence about my recognitions, publication and peer statements. But no response so far it’s been more than 2 weeks. Did you find any other alternative nomination options or any further responses from ACS? Any guidance will be really helpful. Thanks


----------



## small munene (May 21, 2020)

I am starting to think ACS people fear the incoming competition after COVID-19 and in so doing, they want to slow down this sector's PR applicants. I mean, if someone has UID, has all recognitions according to DHA criteria and vetting, why not help him or her. Yes! before UID it makes sense. But this is after UID


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

small munene said:


> I am starting to think ACS people fear the incoming competition after COVID-19 and in so doing, they want to slow down this sector's PR applicants. I mean, if someone has UID, has all recognitions according to DHA criteria and vetting, why not help him or her. Yes! before UID it makes sense. But this is after UID


People working at DHA are not experts, they are there to process the application and make sure everything lines up with their guidelines.

ACS are experts in the field of IT, so it kinda makes sense that they decide if someone has proper GTI qualification or not and if this person's talent will help Australia


----------



## dybydx (Jul 23, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> People working at DHA are not experts, they are there to process the application and make sure everything lines up with their guidelines.
> 
> ACS are experts in the field of IT, so it kinda makes sense that they decide if someone has proper GTI qualification or not and if this person's talent will help Australia


Possible reasons is that a number of applicants just dress up their CV and profile to obtain a UID from DHA ??


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

dybydx said:


> Possible reasons is that a number of applicants just dress up their CV and profile to obtain a UID from DHA ??


Exactly


----------



## ImmiAU (Oct 7, 2020)

jimel said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm an offshore GTI applicant and I received the invitation from DHA last week.
> 
> ...





Michael4 said:


> Hi I am also in the same path, I got my UID after EOI approvals but ACS rejected my nomination request. Submitted more evidence about my recognitions, publication and peer statements. But no response so far it’s been more than 2 weeks. Did you find any other alternative nomination options or any further responses from ACS? Any guidance will be really helpful. Thanks


What reason do you think may cause acs reject you? How about you incoming? Paper or parent? Large company or small company? The technical difficulty?
And how do you process that? Accoring the infor from acs ,just submit some matreial to them,after positive evaluate result,they will charge and process. What do you submit and charged? Is it just 500aud if pass?


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

Perhaps it's a good thing that the ACS is the gatekeeper.


----------



## johnyjohny (Jan 1, 2020)

I believe ACS is looking it from the Distinguished Talent perspective whereas GTI visa program was created recently, end of last year. But GTI program uses some of the existing Distinguished talent forms to complete the overall lodgment and grant process. So anybody who has done PHD and has peer reviewed papers should get through ACS. Highly skilled professionals will have difficulty to get through ACS as they may not have peer reviewed papers or articles published. The advantage highly skilled professional will have is their high salary and solid experience required to fill immediate gap in the ICT industry. From GTI standpoint, my understanding is that the program is for both highly skilled professionals as well as phd candidates.


----------



## ImmiAU (Oct 7, 2020)

johnyjohny said:


> I believe ACS is looking it from the Distinguished Talent perspective whereas GTI visa program was created recently, end of last year. But GTI program uses some of the existing Distinguished talent forms to complete the overall lodgment and grant process. So anybody who has done PHD and has peer reviewed papers should get through ACS. Highly skilled professionals will have difficulty to get through ACS as they may not have peer reviewed papers or articles published. The advantage highly skilled professional will have is their high salary and solid experience required to fill immediate gap in the ICT industry. From GTI standpoint, my understanding is that the program is for both highly skilled professionals as well as phd candidates.


I agree with you. I am the ‘highly skilled professional’ you metioned and got the uid last November. I have not got a nominator with national reputation. I will try ACS later. In fact I donot think the nominator is so important becase of strict check before uid invite, the income, position,reputation in industral, experiance,education are much more important.
Accoring to the data, only 0.5 percent DT visa application with uid are rejected. The main reason maybe fake material I guess. applications with pr or citizen nominator without national reputation can also pass the check, just my guess


----------



## johnyjohny (Jan 1, 2020)

ImmiAU said:


> I agree with you. I am the ‘highly skilled professional’ you metioned and got the uid last November. I have not got a nominator with national reputation. I will try ACS later. In fact I donot think the nominator is so important becase of strict check before uid invite, the income, position,reputation in industral, experiance,education are much more important.
> Accoring to the data, only 0.5 percent DT visa application with uid are rejected. The main reason maybe fake material I guess. applications with pr or citizen nominator without national reputation can also pass the check, just my guess


I kind of agree with you on the nominator portion of it. Also, my understanding is that ACS may not have IT experts gauging each application. ICT itself is so vast with multiple domains such as networking, cloud, security, project management etc.What I have lately noticed is that cybersecurity professionals are getting through ACS. So if one is highly skilled in cybersecurity, he/she may stand a chance. Again all this is my personal opinion based on what i have read on this forum on multiple threads.


----------



## kbsk (Dec 28, 2020)

Planning to apply as family , as UK citizen & cyber Security consultant. 
Looking into the official page, and the criteria of Salary & skills are met, but the query is mostly about "GTO" ( finding an Australian nominator)


Can this GTO/nominator be a person or an official letter from an organisation like the HR? Or is it a nominator from the applying country? (i.e UK)
Any recommended lawyers for the procedure? (like finding a. relevant nominator in the field and approval process?)
Let's say if I apply for the visa ( $4K+ for self , $4K for family) etc, and was rejected. Does that mean all the money will be forfeited?

Waiting for your inputs
thanks in advance


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

> Can this GTO/nominator be a person or an official letter from an organisation like the HR? Or is it a nominator from the applying country? (i.e UK)


Since you are from Cyber Security field, your nominator could be Australian Computer Society(ACS) . Department of Home Affairs accepts GTI nominations from the ACS and considers the ACS as an organisation with a national reputation in your target sector group under the GTI program.

For nomination from ACS;

Lodge an Expression of Interest with the Department of Home Affairs.
If eligible, the Department of Home Affairs will provide a Global Talent Identifier number.
Send your CV to ACS with an explanation of your relevant qualifications, skills and experience in your field
If suitable, ACS will progress your application and ask for the nomination fee. Further information may be requested. You may need to attend an interview with ACS.
ACS will complete the nomination form (Form 1000) and provide you with a nomination letter for the visa application.




> Any recommended lawyers for the procedure? (like finding a. relevant nominator in the field and approval process?)


If you want you could engage a registered migration agent. They could help in managing your application and provide migration advice.





> Let's say if I apply for the visa ( $4K+ for self , $4K for family) etc, and was rejected. Does that mean all the money will be forfeited?


Yes, if Department of Home Affairs refuses your visa then application charge will not be refunded.


----------



## kbsk (Dec 28, 2020)

mustafa01 said:


> Since you are from Cyber Security field, your nominator could be Australian Computer Society(ACS) . Department of Home Affairs accepts GTI nominations from the ACS and considers the ACS as an organisation with a national reputation in your target sector group under the GTI program.
> .....


Thank you mate for the detailed reply. much appreciated


----------



## lavie2021 (Feb 19, 2021)

jimel said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm an offshore GTI applicant and I received the invitation from DHA last week.
> 
> ...


Hi, I have the similar situation with you. How about your progress?


----------



## jimel (Sep 7, 2020)

Hey folks, just a quick update, I received the GTI grant letter 2 weeks ago.

For those who questioned about my eligibility, I met the income threshold and received award from an international organization, I also started my own business previously and working in a fortune 500 company now.

I still have no clue why ACS rejected me, maybe I'm not working in a field as the majority of their applicants, or I'm just simply not meeting their standard.

Anyway, my suggestion to other GTI applicants here: just do what you can to search for potential nominators throughout internet and your network. ACS rejected you as an organisation but not the entire nation.


----------



## lavie2021 (Feb 19, 2021)

jimel said:


> Hey folks, just a quick update, I received the GTI grant letter 2 weeks ago.
> 
> For those who questioned about my eligibility, I met the income threshold and received award from an international organization, I also started my own business previously and working in a fortune 500 company now.
> 
> ...


Congrats! 
Actually I'm still on the way of preparing the materials. Unlike you had award from an international organisation, for me only the income seems to meet one of the requirements. I have over 10 years working experience in fintech sector, no award, no patents, and no nominator. Can you give me some suggestions on the material preparation? Thank you so much!


----------



## NDSwami (Dec 23, 2020)

jimel said:


> Hey folks, just a quick update, I received the GTI grant letter 2 weeks ago.
> 
> For those who questioned about my eligibility, I met the income threshold and received award from an international organization, I also started my own business previously and working in a fortune 500 company now.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your GTI grant..!!
Would you like to answer the below queries?

1. As EOI form is now updated, asking for nominator’s details, does it mean having a nominator at EOI stage increases changes of getting UID?

2. Do we have any national level body available which could provide nomination for FinTech candidates? 
It’s very hard to find a nominator for offshore candidate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lavie2021 (Feb 19, 2021)

NDSwami said:


> Congrats on your GTI grant..!!
> Would you like to answer the below queries?
> 
> 1. As EOI form is now updated, asking for nominator’s details, does it mean having a nominator at EOI stage increases changes of getting UID?
> ...


Seems ACS is the only organisation you can ask for help.


----------



## adilm1 (Mar 10, 2021)

Michael4 said:


> Hi I am also in the same path, I got my UID after EOI approvals but ACS rejected my nomination request. Submitted more evidence about my recognitions, publication and peer statements. But no response so far it’s been more than 2 weeks. Did you find any other alternative nomination options or any further responses from ACS? Any guidance will be really helpful. Thanks


Hi Michael, sorry to hear that and best luck.
Would you please able to update how long did it take for a response from GTI? 
I applied on 20 Nov 2020 and still waiting for an update...

Secondly, looking at this crazy feedbacks I would like to update my application and add a local IT sector nominator instead of ACS, do you have any idea how to approach this situation as well ?

Thanks, Adil.


----------



## adilm1 (Mar 10, 2021)

mustafa01 said:


> Since you are from Cyber Security field, your nominator could be Australian Computer Society(ACS) . Department of Home Affairs accepts GTI nominations from the ACS and considers the ACS as an organisation with a national reputation in your target sector group under the GTI program.
> 
> For nomination from ACS;
> 
> ...


Thanks for detailed explanation appreciate your help to the community.

Would you be please able to update how long does it take for a response from GTI? 

I applied on 20 Nov 2020 and still waiting for an update...


Secondly, looking at some crazy feedbacks on other forums, I would like to update my application and add a local ICT sector nominator instead of ACS, do you have any idea how to approach this situation as well ?

Thanks, Adil.


----------



## mayurgupta70 (Jun 7, 2021)

jimel said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm an offshore GTI applicant and I received the invitation from DHA last week.
> 
> ...


Hi Mate, 

Did you get a nominator eventually? What was ACS rejection reason. I'm trying for the same and worried.


----------



## Ganesh Bala (Nov 30, 2021)

Hello,

A friend has requested that i be his nominator for his GTI application.

Tpo be honest, i was not aware of the GTI program until he spoke to me.

I am trying to understand what the obligations for a nominator are. I can see info in various migration agents and lawyers website but dont' see a great deal of info in the GTI related webpages.






How to apply


See how to apply for a visa under Global Talent Visa Program




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au





I would like to better understand the requirements and obligations before proceeding further.

Appreciate some pointers and info.


----------



## bala_06 (Dec 3, 2021)

Dear All,

I am new to this forum and preparing to apply GTI visa, would like to know at what stage IELTS is required?

EOI or Visa stage?

Thanks

bala


----------

